# Kenn tjemand diese Schriftart?



## -GS-Master (25. Oktober 2007)

LOGO

Ich weiß, dass diese Frage recht schwer zu beantworten ist, aber ich wollte Fragen, ob jemand von euch mir vielleicht sagen kann, wie dieses Font heißt.

Wäre sehr interessant für mich.
Danke


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Oktober 2007)

Für solche Fälle gibts http://www.whatthefont.com. Probier das mal aus.


----------



## Polf (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin nicht sicher, aber ich habe bei Photshop mal die Schriftart "Cracked Johnny" gesehn..ich weiß nicht, ob es die ist, aber sie is ähnlich


----------



## darkframe (15. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich würde sagen, dass Polf Recht hat.

In "Cracked Johnny" sieht der Text so aus (ohne Effekte) wie in dem Beispiel. Den Font gibt's hier (gleich oben) kostenlos: http://www.dafont.com/search.php?psize=m&q=Cracked


----------

